
AI Dungeon - TurkishPoptart
https://play.aidungeon.io/
======
theptip
Note that AI Dungeon uses GPT-3 under the covers (though by default it's
apparently a weaker "Griffin" variant; you can pay to get the stronger
"Dragon" model.)

If you don't have access to the OpenAI private beta, you can use AI Dungeon to
play around with GPT-3 by starting a custom scenario and pasting in whatever
prompts you want; for some ideas see Gwern's excellent post:
[https://www.gwern.net/GPT-3#the-database-
prompt](https://www.gwern.net/GPT-3#the-database-prompt).

I'm particularly impressed with the "database prompt" experiment, which seems
to suggest that GPT-3 has some level of self-referential reasoning, as you can
tell it what it does and does not know in the context of a session, and it
will "act out" an exchange based on that epistemology.

~~~
n_u_l_l
According to Wikipedia[1], the free version of AI Dungeon uses GPT-2 and the
paid version uses the GPT-3 OpenAI API.

[1].
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_Dungeon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_Dungeon)

~~~
theptip
Thanks, I stand corrected.

------
birdyrooster
You fall to the floor and scream as you feel a sharp pain in your chest. You
feel something in your chest, but you don't die. "By the gods," you moan.

> You take some pepto bismol. You take the Pepto-Bismol, but it does nothing
> to help you. The pain is just as bad, if not worse.

> You take Tums. You take some antacids and try to settle your stomach. The
> situation isn't getting any better though. "Help! Doctor Kovas! Help!"

> You take mylanta. The Mylanta doesn't help your stomach, but it does stop
> the bleeding from your nose. You manage to stand up and open the door to see
> several of your guards dead, killed by the dark forces.

------
gundmc
Twitch streamer MoonMoon has been playing this for a few days and I highly
recommend watching the VODs. The videos are entertaining but the AI is
extremely impressive. There were times when I was sure it was a mechanical
turk on the backend because the replies were so good.

Here's a clip chosen at random:
[https://www.twitch.tv/moonmoon/clip/AggressiveBrightScallion...](https://www.twitch.tv/moonmoon/clip/AggressiveBrightScallionDatBoi)

~~~
webgoat
What's funny is that the AI tends to be fairly terrible most of the time
building the story in the way moon wants it to go, but then if he mentions
anything remotely sexual it becomes an erotic fanfic literary genius.

------
birdyrooster
> You shout don't shoot.

You shout but he fires anyway. The bullet tears through your chest and you
fall back onto the street.

> You call 911.

You die before the police arrive and your body is taken to a local mortuary.

> You play dead.

Your attempt to play dead is unsuccessful and you are taken into custody. The
police arrive and find you are in possession of a small amount of cash.

> You eat cash.

The hospital tests you for any common diseases before releasing you with a
clean bill of health.

~~~
Rebelgecko
That pun at the end is probably coincidental, but you never know. The custom
settings are surprisingly effective. I was able to generate some convincing
Sasquatch erotica (not great, but on par with some of the shovelware stories
you see on Amazon)

------
mcv
Interesting, but not entirely coherent. Often it seems to prompt me to respond
to something I think the system intended for "me" to have said. The drug
dealer trying to either buy or sell some drugs from/to me starts talking about
me in the third person, then complains that a lot of people don't know how to
talk about themselves.

~~~
mcv
Transcript of that:

> You look at card. The number on the card points to a warehouse in the poorer
> part of town. The warehouse is dark, with an old man standing in front of
> it. He nods as you and Jeanette walk up.

> You ask Jeannette: "Are you still here?" "Yes, I'm not done with him yet."
> "Really?" "Yeah, I don't want to leave until I make sure he doesn't have
> anything else. I want to be sure, you know?"

> You "Who are you talking about?" "You, of course. Who do you think?" "What
> do you mean?

> You "You're talking to me about me in the third person. That sounds weird,
> you know?" "Oh. Yeah, sorry about that. I forget that some people don't
> really know how to talk about themselves." You laugh. "It's fine. So what do
> you want to ask me?"

> You "I want to get out of this life. I don't really need yet another drug
> dealer." "You're serious?" "Yeah, why else would I come to you?" Jeanette
> laughs. "OK. Well, I'm here if you change your mind.

> You approach the old man in front of the warehouse. You walk up to the old
> man, and he nods at you. "What can I do for you?

> You show the card to the man. "I got this number. I guess I'm here to buy
> something?" "Yeah, I got something. What do you want?" "Uh... do you have
> anything worth buying? "Sure, we got most things." "Well, show me." "

> You "Do you have anything special?"

The man studies the card. "Yeah, we got some new gear that came in." "What is
it?

> You inspect the gear. You look at the gear. It's fairly high-tech looking,
> and definitely more than what you usually buy.

> You "What does it do?"

The man pulls out a gun and shoots you in the throat.

> You "Ow! Why did you do that?"

The man shoots you again, this time in the chest.

=====

Was I asking for a live demo of the gear and it turned out it was a gun? It
was an unexpected twist.

------
JadoJodo
Huh. Some interesting options, post-death.

[https://user.fm/files/v2-f03aad33a2a3e2cc09c7f816435bd7d9/AI...](https://user.fm/files/v2-f03aad33a2a3e2cc09c7f816435bd7d9/AI%20Dungeon.png)

------
webel0
Interesting...my first few small entries were sort of neat.

Then I tried creating a longer story including quotations and references to
“you.” The reply seemed to be hard-coded to deal with hard case. Something
like, “You think I’ll tell a story.”

------
AtlasBarfed
AI Dungeon: You find a dragon.

"Throw a rock to distract it".

AI Dungeon: your rock you threw at the dragon missed.

Close browser

